# Post your fire works.



## EIngerson (Jun 29, 2013)

Please delete duplicate thread


----------



## Buckster (Jun 29, 2013)

The Fireworks Theme Thread is here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/7348-fireworks.html


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks, I searched for it and didn't see it.


----------



## Buckster (Jun 29, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> Thanks, I searched for it and didn't see it.


Whenever I'm trying to search a page full of info, I use the browser's search function by hitting CTRL + F (as in *F*ind - Probably Command + F on a Mac).

So, if you go to this page and hit CTRL + F, and type in "fireworks", it takes you right to it.  (in case you find yourself looking for something in the future)


----------

